# Please tell me it ain't a Schwinn!



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2015)

Picked up what seems to be a 20's ladies Excelsior off my local CL thanks to a tip from our very own Rustjunkie. I'm still learning about pre-balloners and know just about nothing about Schwinns (Which I'm hoping it's not. No offense of course) Seems my girl has already taken a fancy to it, but not too sure what I'm gonna do with her yet due to some unfortunate frame issues. Hoping for input from some fellow Cabe'rs. A buddy is pretty sure it's not Schwinn built (We can only hope). Let's just keep our fingers crossed. I'd hate to have to get the garage disinfected [emoji6] 


Sorry for the crappy pics, but it was dark when I got home and my phone was about to die. I'll take some better ones tomorrow.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 26, 2015)

I can only hope...


----------



## theterrym (Aug 26, 2015)

That's no Schwinn. That's a genuine Michigan city Excelsior. At least the head badge is, but doesn't look to have ever been changed.


----------



## sleepy (Aug 26, 2015)

Great find! That's certainly a diamond in the rough...ought to look like a gem once cleaned up.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2015)

Well, looks like the frame is pretty badly twisted up. I hate to say it, but she may go to parts. I'm gonna have a local friend look at it and see what he can do. In the meantime, we'll enjoy her as Driveway Art


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 27, 2015)

Score ! Good one Mike


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 27, 2015)

Not to be a downer but it looks like a parts bike with the frame bent like that.


----------



## W2J (Aug 27, 2015)

at least noone can beat you to death for parting it out.you did try to save it.


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 27, 2015)

Could probably un-bend that frame. Strip it completely, then,  push it back a little more than it was originally, squeeze the sides of the top and bottom bars at the buckling areas to almost round again then release it, let it relax back to form. It wouldn't be as strong as it would have been, have a few scars and the some of the crease would still be there, but.. It might be tough to pull off yet, determination can fix a lot of things.


----------



## slick (Aug 28, 2015)

I can fix it. Im your huckleberry. Hit me up...


----------



## hellshotrods (Aug 29, 2015)

It can be saved.  I've straightened bent frames, it takes some thinking and effort, but can be done.
If you don't want it, let me know...


----------

